# Essay about the dragons



## Randir (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi! 

I hope somebody remember me  Sometime ago I posted essays about the Origin of the Orcs and Necromancy and Shadow World.

After some considerable time I am putting forth my latest (and for unforseeable future last) essay: "Dragonlore" (http://docs.google.com/View?docid=ddwd98qd_2g7p4fq) touching, obviously, the subject of dragons.

All comments as always welcome

Enjoy!

Regards

PS. You will find links to my previous essays here: http://docs.google.com/View?docid=ddwd98qd_3csb668&pli=1


----------

